# My literature. (The True Lives of Enders)



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 20, 2016)

The True Lives of Enders "book 1 of the Enders” by: Amado “Fonzie” Meza


Chapter 1: Eve’s Supernatural


    The normal world. Vague, corrupted and without a soul. Some people wonder why these excuse for fallacies exist and why they are persistent as most of the time they are pervasive. Some wonder, “Where’s the true creativity at?” and often “Good ideas are dead”. However, there is a reason why everything happens. And I completely and literally mean, “everything”.

    As most people, and maybe you, might wonder, “Who will save us from a blank page of this life by 2017?” There is a reason as there is an answer. It is called, wait for it, endervism.

    Now, what’s this weird word that you might wonder? It is a new type of entertainment, infinite creativity, a natural psychic ability, boundaryless philosophy, the list continues. Infinitely and without boundaries itself.

    We are no normal human species. We are called what happens in video games, electricity, “special effects”, miraculous, inventive and ingenious creators and beyond of the future to the rapture. We are, by and large, called, “Enders”.


    To the normal world we live in these days, some might call it sorcery, others would call it demonic possession. As God’s very own children, this is virtually, remotely and with surpassed knowledge, impossible. Christians and the non-saved and/or aetheists might not be ready for us yet, but if you’ve read until this very point, it’s already too late. How can scientists and the government depict this very gift and try to snag away for their own greed for money, domination and fortune? That’s why we don’t tell anybody about this gift or it’s sole purpose in life. Unless if it makes “us” have fortune but yet fame, that’s a different story.

    Ever thought about a robot blessed with actual life instead of sdk, artificial intelligence, programming and knowledge? Already done by one of these enders. The creator with love as a gift can create a robot with flawless intelligence and life is a given, yet a miracle. All enders endlessly perform miracles themselves in their own ways. As an ender myself (by which you can call me Merlin), I enjoy studying this powerful but taken heavily responsibly talent “and” gift. It’s very enjoyable yes, but if “everyone” did it, chaos was one second away. That’s why this is classified.

    Where am I exactly is classified yet a little public and conspicuous. Yet nobody can find out about this awesome and unspeakable plan. A place where nobody would expect.

    Life.


Copyrighted 2016


----------

